# Oct 1, 2021 SmackDown Thread: WWE Draft Night 1



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442681266126606349


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd say we're likely to see Lashley drafted to SmackDown but... really, what the fuck would SmackDown do with him? He's a heel so he can't challenge Roman for the Universal Championship and wading into the sea of irrelevent douches that compromise what could charitably be called, through gritted teeth, the 'Intercontinental Championship scene' would just be a massive step down for the All Mighty.

Personally I'd like to like to see Mansoor and Mustafa Ali drafted to SmackDown. Feel like they're just getting buried in the mindless ill-planned shuffle as a team on RAW.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

One of the best parts of the year is draft night so bring it on


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who gets the first pick?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoepfully, the draft is good. Because since Rollins/Edge ended (for now), this show has taken a huge hit. Smart move to bring Edge back and restart the feud tonight. That's for sure.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd say we're likely to see Lashley drafted to SmackDown but... really, what the fuck would SmackDown do with him? He's a heel so he can't challenge Roman for the Universal Championship and wading into the sea of irrelevent douches that compromise what could charitably be called, through gritted teeth, the 'Intercontinental Championship scene' would just be a massive step down for the All Mighty.


_Bobby Lashley is a mid card wrestler now, just like he made Drew McIntyre_


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443979848272302082

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Tribal Chief Roman Reigns is ready to be picked number 1!


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Any chance WALTER gets drafted?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443992650017910787

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Southerner said:


> The Tribal Chief Roman Reigns is ready to be picked number 1!


I expect to see him the first one drafted and then Becky number two for SD.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Any chance WALTER gets drafted?


I dont see it happening.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> The Tribal Chief Roman Reigns is ready to be picked number 1!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

kazarn said:


> Any chance WALTER gets drafted?


I don't think that it can be ruled out. How big of a chance? I don't know. WWE maybe could have persuaded him to move to the United States and will draft the rest of Imperium to join him. If Piper Niven can skip the main NXT brand then they could do the same with WALTER.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444039314204151816


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky comes out to attack Sasha leading to DQ.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444041392515391490

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler



PWI says Lesnar is there tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If the changes of the draft don't take effect until the day after Crown Jewel then it could make some match outcomes on the show predictable? I guess we're gonna get Drew/Big E at Crown Jewel regardless of what happens in the draft too then.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm excited about the Draft. Can't wait to see who gets Titus O Neil.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> If the changes of the draft don't take effect until the day after Crown Jewel then it could make some match outcomes on the show predictable? I guess we're gonna get Drew/Big E at Crown Jewel regardless of what happens in the draft too then.


Does kind of take some drama out of, for example, the SmackDown Women's Championship match if one of the three gets drafted to RAW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Give us Grimes or Knight on the main, since the NXT roster has improved.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Less than 30 mins, let's gooo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444077979114541058


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NXT's involvement has me even more excited for the draft than I already was!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444084134595506176

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Less than 30 mins, let's gooo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444077979114541058


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Pull the trigger WWE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444085152272031744

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444084076017815552



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And the no 1 draft pick as he has Bruce Prichard on speed dial......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this first Draft episode goes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DRAFT DAY BABY LET'S GO.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

McAfee will have a fit if Nakamura gets drafted to Raw


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh thank God it's not Stephanie this year


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised Stephanie is not doing the draft picks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pat is hype acknowledging the Tribal Chief.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its such a boring cheap copout they can select people already on their brand.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

THAT'S WHAT WE WANNA HEAR BABY THE TRIBAL CHIEF IS STILL RUNNING FRIDAY NIGHTS


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Roman is the first pick just like he should.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Becky to raw.

Interesting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns #1, of course...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMAO McAfee is overreacting


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its such a boring cheap copout they can select people already on their brand.


I think the idea is that on draft night everybody is now free agents and they're just redrafting again.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

OH SHIT


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bianca and and big 3 to raw, roman and charlotte to smackdown

LOL at pat


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Charlotte to SmackDown!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it may be safe to safe that none of the top guys will be moved?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good. Bye, Bianca.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lol Raw picking Bianca over Becky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte on Smackdown...ugh


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Also I think Miz will be coming to Smackdown. He gets drafted ever year!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its such a boring cheap copout they can select people already on their brand.


thats how the draft works, "every one is a free agent"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm just glad we are getting fresh matches on each show at last


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think the idea is that on draft night everybody is now free agents and they're just redrafting again.


I wish they'd go back to the old way where they just pick names out of a cage and its random. Cause its boring now right off the bat of course the WWE champion and all champions are immediately selected, its boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I highly doubt they keep Sasha, Charlotte and Becky on SD, Becky to RAW then?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will the street Profits be moved to Raw since Bianca is now on Raw?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Bianca is losing at Crown Jewel then...making it predictable like I said.

What happens to the Raw Women's Championship though? Does Charlotte lose it before hand or is Becky going to Raw and they swap the championships like the Tag Team Champions did last year?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Have someone from Raw beat Charlotte for her title and keep Becky on SmackDown pls


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Will the street Profits be moved to Raw since Bianca is now on Raw?


They need to stop letting relationships dictate where people go.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder how they're gonna get the belt off of Charlotte.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Becky must be in the other draft pool, will be first pick on Monday night.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Have someone from Raw beat Charlotte for her title and keep Becky on SmackDown pls


I guess Seth goes where Becky goes so they can travel together with their kid if need be.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> They need to stop letting relationships dictate where people go.


True, but it happens every draft.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

American_Nightmare said:


> I wonder how they're gonna get the belt off of Charlotte.


They're obviously gonna draft Becky to Raw and just swap the titles.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> They need to stop letting relationships dictate where people go.


Yeah, but if champions get picked, then we get stupid bullshit like how new and the street profits just chose to trade belts.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

What if Bianca or Sasha win the title in Saudi Arabia then (one of them pins the other and they continue their feud on Raw)? Becky can feud with Charlotte for the title on SD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444090889840865281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444085599716003840


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Roman's entrance takes up half the draft


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I may be straight but Reigns is one good looking rooster I'll say that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i wish Roman would go back to the track suits, looked so much better than a t shirt. I get they wanna sell the shirt but let the Usos wear them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Baltimore acknowledging the Tribal Chief.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Baltimore loves Roman


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good god this man has no charisma.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

banks, becky, charlotte and bayley all on smackdown............the 4 horsewomen vs ??? at survivor series


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Baltimorons...that's a good one.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Lashley gets drafted, maybe he get his Brock match after he faces Roman


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BALTIMORE ACKNOWLEDGES THEIR TRIBAL CHIEF!!!*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

the_hound said:


> banks, becky, charlotte and bayley all on smackdown............the 4 horsewomen vs ??? at survivor series


All on Smackdown, for now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If Lashley gets drafted, maybe he get his Brock match after he faces Roman


That match needs to happen at WM.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444093220821078017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock is here!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

GET EM BROCK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Brock just wears flannel and jeans now, much more of his real self and looks more bad ass than his usual t shirt and track pants.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I really like Brock's new look


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> I really like Brock's new look


Yeah it suits him quite well.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock with that woodsman/lumberjack look, it really suits him though.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Suplex City Bitch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn look at that belt buckle


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Kevin Dunn you motherfucker, can I watch this show without feeling like my head is being bashed in!!?!?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

God damn Brock is amazing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Great acting there roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really good opening segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Brock with that woodsman/lumberjack look, it really suits him though.


Yeah it suits him well cause thats really him, he grew up on a farm and now pretty much lives in the Canadian wilderness and hunts.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Charlotte about to give a lap dance or...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it suits him well cause thats really him, he grew up on a farm and now pretty much lives in the Canadian wilderness and hunts.


He been hunting Roman lol!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Brock just wears flannel and jeans now, much more of his real self and looks more bad ass than his usual t shirt and track pants.


His MMA sponsorship expired so he ain't wearing that shit no more!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Roman gave no fucks about Jimmy getting F5'd, but as soon as Brock picked up Jey Roman was like "Don't you touch him!".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444093649617309704


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

That segment alone shows Balor should never have been in the conversation for winning the belt. Reigns/Lesnar just have too good of a chemistry.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444093709897842690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444094771086168071


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444094661019283457


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So you guys think Brock will still wrestle in the MMA shorts or you see him going with a new look? Personally i'd like to see him just wrestle in a pair of jeans with his hands taped looking more like a bad ass country boy coming to fight.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait!? Crown Jewel is coming up next. I’m late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Roman gave no fucks about Jimmy getting F5'd, but as soon as Brock picked up Jey Roman was like "Don't you touch him!".


jey's always been with roman since the start, jimmy was conflicted at the start.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens vs Corbin again?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Charlotte got interviewed and basically said...nothing lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> jey's always been with roman since the start, jimmy was conflicted at the start.


Well tbf Jey was conflicted as well at the beginning until Roman beat him into accepting him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That fake laughing was just awful!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Should've had Becky interrupt Charlotte. What a pointless interview with Charlotte there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Owens gets drafted to Raw.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Lesnar and Roman have some fucking chemistry! That felt ELECTRIC and honestly, they could've milked this fued all the way until Wrestlemania as the main event if they wanted. The crowd reaction is proof of that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how essentially Gus from Breaking Bad is Far Cry's new villain.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy Corbin and Madcat Moss? I kind of like it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I kinda happy Riddick Moss is back on TV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can Owens get drafted to catering please? He'd fit right in over there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how essentially Gus from Breaking Bad is Far Cry's new villain.


Someone should do a parody of Jesse playing that game on Breaking Bad


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Owens obviously wants to be drafted out of the WWE lol

Riddick Moss finally gets promoted from. catering. Doesn't seem to have much charisma.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444097233624915976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Someone should do a parody of Jesse playing that game on Breaking Bad


Should do a commercial spot of Bryan Cranston and Aaron Paul playing it.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Damn 2 end of days for KO. Yeah he’s leaving


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So now in WWE we got a Mad Cat and a Bear Cat?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> So now in WWE we got a Mad Cat and a Bear Cat?


No it’s Mad Cap not Mad Cat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No it’s Mad Cap not Mad Cat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh i heard it as Mad Cat lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> So now in WWE we got a Mad Cat and a Bear Cat?


It's apparently Mad Cap but yeah, they still sound so similar.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i heard it as Mad Cat lol.


I think we all heard it as Mad Cat and SRS reported it’s Mad Cap



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder who will have a 2 year gimmick of King of the Ring next.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Cool I don’t have to watch the next 2 SDs. King of The Ring is pointless and lazy


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a feeling that before too long, he'll merely be Mo-Cap Moss for the WWE videogames.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god here we go with someone else getting a stupid King gimmick for the next few years. That shit needs to stop, it needs to go back to like when Austin won it where its just a ceremonial thing and it leads to a title shot. Tired of whoever wins it starts walking around like an actual king and wearing the crown and shit, its stupid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Owens is leaving for sure but God damn that's all people talk about with his matches now "Oh he's just counting the days" and all that, why not leave the speculation until you know, his contract is actually up? He's still there for a few months.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Trophies said:


> I wonder who will have a 2 year gimmick of King of the Ring next.


I can see Kross walking around with the cape and crown.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember KO beating Shane in that career vs. career match two years ago on the SD 20th Anniversary. Now it seems that KO is about to leave.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god here we go with someone else getting a stupid King gimmick for the next few years. That shit needs to stop, it needs to go back to like when Austin won it where its just a ceremonial thing and it leads to a title shot. Tired of whoever wins it starts walking around like an actual king and wearing the crown and shit, its stupid.


The only one to pull off walking around and acting like the king was Booker T.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice! Drew needed to be moved to SD.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Drew vs Roman incoming.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah ok Drew to SD. That's good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DREW LET'S GO!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes! Got those 2 goofballs away from Big E


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day getting booed


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They spilt up New Day again. LoL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Thank god they're on a different brand than Big E.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Splitting New Day up again lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome, Edge off Smackdown. Good to see.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol no luck Big E


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The fact Becky hasn't been picked yet is a bit of a concern.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew dethroning Roman?

WTF is going on with New Day, haha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew to SD I guess Reigns vs Drew at Mania.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> The fact Becky hasn't been picked yet is a bit of a concern.


She's not eligible tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> The fact Becky hasn't been picked yet is a bit of a concern.


Half the roster is not eligible tonight but will be on RAW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The tag division an Smackdown looks really good. (that is if they keep everything as is)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew McIntyre to SmackDown, ok cool!

So Big E has been split from Kofi & Woods again, cool because his reign will be better without them near it.

Edge going to Raw so I feel like Seth Rollins is definitely going to Raw now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm so happy they're keeping the New Day split.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge to Raw... But I can still see Seth staying on SD.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Story time with Drew


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh wait I just thought of something. More New Day vs Uso matches. Jesus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can see Drew being the one to beat Reigns.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

EDGE BABY


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

All the Reddit dorks are pissed that the New Day are split up, fuck that. New Day makes Big E less interesting.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> I can see Drew being the one to beat Reigns.


I could see that eventually happening too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is better for Big E to be away from Woods/Kofi.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge/Rollins! Here we go!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> Oh wait I just thought of something. More New Day vs Uso matches. Jesus


usos are going to raw................


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Drew vs. Roman Mania sounds fine to me. I guess we figured it would happen after Survivor Series last year. Going through another 6 months of Roman as champ is going to be bad, but I guess it is what it is.

Anyway, Edge promo coming up should be good. Wasn't expecting him to show back up again this early (until I saw him advertised for this show), so I'm curious what exactly he'll do.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, they closed RAW by having Drew come out and point his “sword” at Big E, and now they’re on different shows?


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd say we're likely to see Lashley drafted to SmackDown but... really, what the fuck would SmackDown do with him? He's a heel so he can't challenge Roman for the Universal Championship


_Why was Roman not drafted to RAW?

Brock Lesnar wins the Universal Championship at Crown Jewel, What is Smackdown gonna do with Roman?_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the_hound said:


> usos are going to raw................


I really don't think they'd split The Bloodline up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Edge/Rollins! Here we go!


Them and Becky going to RAW...


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince dreading bringing up HHH's NXT indy guys, still no picks from that lot


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

the_hound said:


> usos are going to raw................


Would they really split up the Bloodline?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Them and Becky going to RAW...


I don't think it's happening.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So much for Edge going away for a while. 😂


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I don't think it's happening.


Well Edge is already drafted to RAW. With Charlotte going to SD it would be doubtful that they keep Becky and Sasha on SD as well.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> So, they closed RAW by having Drew come out and point his “sword” at Big E, and now they’re on different shows?


The changes don't take effect until after Crown Jewel so Drew could still get a title shot against Big E...but it makes the outcome predictable as Drew wouldn't win anyway.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> It is better for Big E to be away from Woods/Kofi.


I definitely want him to come out to his own music, and show WWE what sort of a merch mover he can be separate from The New Day. Anyways, now people who want them to stay together will at least get three more weeks to enjoy them in that capacity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Well Edge is already drafted to RAW. With Charlotte going to SD it would be doubtful that they keep Becky and Sasha on SD as well.


I guess we'll see but they'd really be loading up Raw if that happened.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rankles75 said:


> So, they closed RAW by having Drew come out and point his “sword” at Big E, and now they’re on different shows?


Maybe they end those feuds at Crown Jewel? Like Beck and Bianca have a feud that just started and Bianca was drafted to Raw.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444102252847845384


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Not sure what Edge I want on Raw. This one or the crazy heel.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Would they really split up the Bloodline?


i'm sure it will happen but then heyman will challenge the decision and it will be reversed.................oh trust me thats going to happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Seth at Edge's house???


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth's laugh though! I love it lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh shit Seth is at his house


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins is killing it right now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Is Seth at Edge's house???


Seems like it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HA! Heel Seth doing heelish things


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

omfg hahahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful house.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Should he stomp Beth?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is Edge running?! What can he do?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lmao at pat


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth should kick back and watch himself on Smackdown.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth is fucking great.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where was Edge running to? Smackdown is in Baltimore and Edge lives in North Carolina (I think)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Saying his kids art sucks lol


Emmanuelle said:


> Should he stomp Beth?


I say he should


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yo Pat is funny as fuck.

We’re doing a Cribs episode at Edges House!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Where was Edge running to? Smackdown is in Baltimore and Edge lives in North Carolina (I think)


Exactly?! Like what?! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Man, I just love this version of Seth.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What the fuk is going on lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is some cringey shit. On a side note, the crowd sounds muffled as fuck lol all fake noise


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This segment...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This reminds me of this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOME INVASION SEGMENTS ARE BACK?! THE RUTHLESS AGGRESSION ERA HAS RETURNED!*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Your daughters are gorgeous. Good thing they look like Beth" lol


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Seth is a fantastic heel 🤣🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Calls Beth but doesn’t call the police. 🤨


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pat makes a good point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. I can't stop laughing. Amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well at least this is furthering a storyline. Somewhat lol

Okay time for stripper Carmella


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pat with the logic. Call the Police.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth and Sami are my favorite trolls


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn carmella is fucking hot. face not that great, body yes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was awesome. Best segment of the night. Edge and Rollins story continues to be amazing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my fucking god, HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Carmella's entrance is cool af.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely sucks they ain't let him beat up Beth


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This reminds me of this


This segment is always funny to remember, because wasn't this was Charlotte's first wrestling appearance?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

WWE needs to more stuff like that. That was enjoyable


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess Seth gets drafted to continue the feud with Edge.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE using Carmella/Morgan to kick off the second hour lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully they don't go the 50/50 booking route and have Liv lose here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Carmella's entrance is cool af.


I love Carmella's whole presentation.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> This segment is always funny to remember, because wasn't this was Charlotte's first wrestling appearance?


Yeah it might have been. She accompanied Ric to the ring a couple of times too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

can i just say GRAVES IS ONE LUCKY MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Carmella vs Liv Morgan again 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444105402220744708

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When Edge was on the phone who did he say he was going to get to check on the house?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So I guess Seth gets drafted to continue the feud with Edge.


And be with Becky is she is moved


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

They should have Seth go round the house into the kids bedroom and then go into the Marital bedroom and go through clothes etc and try things on. Proper creep everyone out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444105379521212425


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Carmella's mask lol!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hows the draft been? Any big picks/moves?


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Too bad nobody acknowledge heel Seth but I have always known he is so underappreciated


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, did Carmella win? How? I didn't see a pin?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

top dolla is on smackdown yassssssssss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444106557621510147


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hit Roooooow to Smackdown


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hit Row to SmackDown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HIT ROW, yayyy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HIT ROW LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, all 4 of these dorks on one team?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they are picking NXT talent I want LA Knight on the main roster. I loved him since his days in TNA.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So is Escobar gonna beat Swerve for the NXT NA Championship before the changes of the draft come into effect then?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, at least that one idiot in the crowd at NXT who drones "Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Roooooooooooooooooow" won't stand out as much in an arena of thousands if he shows up to a Smackdown.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hit Row is a good pick to call them up while they're still over AF, but half of them still need to be in developmental...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HIT ROW on Smackdown!!!! LFG!!!!!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ThirdMan said:


> Well, at least that one idiot in the crowd at NXT who drones "Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Roooooooooooooooooow" won't stand out as much in an arena of thousands if he shows up to a Smackdown.


I'm not convinced that guy isn't the infamous Super Dragon fan, still doing the same thing and that voice is pretty close...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Hit Row is a good pick to call them up while they're still over AF, but half of them still need to be in developmental...


B-Fab will either sink or swim...but I guess they can keep her strictly as a valet and let her keep training to improve. There's no need for her to be having matches straight away anyway.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> So is Escobar gonna beat Swerve for the NXT NA Championship before the changes of the draft come into effect then?


He hasn't defended the title once in his 3 month reign so I would laugh like hell if he just hands it in to Regal having never defended it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> If they are picking NXT talent I want LA Knight on the main roster. I loved him since his days in TNA.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444107329079742469
I don't watch NXT, but this came to mind....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"loves big kicks and i cannot lie"

pat is a national treasure


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444108390884589570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Hows the draft been? Any big picks/moves?


Drew, Kofi & Xavier, Hit Row, and Charlotte to SmackDown

Bianca and Edge to Raw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm so glad Hit Row is off of NXT. Its the most culturally relevant gimmick to date.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444108390884589570
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it sad that i would love shotgun saturday night to come back, hell even a saturday nights main event


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Drew, Kofi & Xavier, Hit Row, and Charlotte to SmackDown
> 
> Bianca and Edge to Raw


Charlotte and Kofi/Woods to SD? Cool. I can stop watching that show now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chad Gable...the modern day Dean Malenko.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How does Ziggler still have a job?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The inaugural Queen's Crown tournament & the 2021 King Of The Ring has been officially announced! The finals will take place at Crown Jewel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Drew, Kofi & Xavier, Hit Row, and Charlotte to SmackDown
> 
> Bianca and Edge to Raw


Thanks, that means Becky is going to RAW which sucks, her reign is gonna die there, SD's women's division is kinda stacked she should have stayed, I don't like that move at all 

I like the Drew move though, he's now the frontrunner to end Roman's reign if not The Rock, he had nothing else to do on RAW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And speaking of the former Death Row CEO Suge Knight, the message under my username would look better as "Former Def Jam CEO" now.

I still can't change that shit....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Think Otis fucked up Roode


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Charlotte and Kofi/Woods to SD? Cool. I can stop watching that show now.


Lol. Charlotte doesn't fit smackdown at all and kofi/woods would bring their childish stuff to the show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> How does Ziggler still have a job?


He's awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has been mostly a drag. Woof.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

justin waynes said:


> Lol. Charlotte doesn't fit smackdown at all and kofi/woods would bring their childish stuff to the show


Exactly. Gather all the people I don´t like on one show, and I can skip it


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

New Day and Street Profits on the same brand? That's terrible


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Thanks, that means Becky is going to RAW which sucks, her reign is gonna die there, SD's women's division is kinda stacked she should have stayed, I don't like that move at all
> 
> I like the Drew move though, he's now the frontrunner to end Roman's reign if not The Rock, he had nothing else to do on RAW


They might keep Becky in SmackDown and send Sasha to Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder if Street Profits go back to RAW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"And in the next pick Raw selects...dust" Basically lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Wonder if Street Profits go back to RAW.


I would think they are. Bianca got drafted and Raw does need tag teams.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Armed Anderson with the shits


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They might keep Becky in SmackDown and send Sasha to Raw.


Becky and Charlotte are both champions and Bianca is already on RAW so if Sasha goes to RAW she'd have to win at Crown Jewel which I don't see happening but who knows


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember when the drafted Cena to SmackDown then back to Raw on the same show lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

justin waynes said:


> Lol. Charlotte doesn't fit smackdown at all and kofi/woods would bring their childish stuff to the show


I actually think it may make Charlotte more special. She’s not required to work a match every week on SmackDown. She is needed body count wise to work a raw match. She can go a month and only work a match or two on tv and then it becomes that’s a Flair, that’s a dominant champ, she’s special when she enters a ring. Sasha, Becky, and even Bianca have benefited from lack of ring time between matches just like Roman and the Usos have being on the blue show. 

Hell half the reason I’m ant Lashley on SD was I knew he wouldn’t have to work a tv match every week and then the all mighty comes off as more a spectacle


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prosper said:


> Becky and Charlotte are both champions and Bianca is already on RAW so if Sasha goes to RAW she'd have to win at Crown Jewel which I don't see happening but who knows


Bianca could technically win by pinning Sasha, so that way Becky doesn’t get beat. And that way they don’t risk Sasha getting burnt out and disappearing again on them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when the drafted Cena to SmackDown then back to Raw on the same show lol


I remember that bullshit. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Becky and Charlotte are both champions and Bianca is already on RAW so if Sasha goes to RAW she'd have to win at Crown Jewel which I don't see happening but who knows


I could see Bianca pinning Sasha at Crown Jewel. Plus you could then do the logical thing and let Becky be the face that takes down Charlotte.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when the drafted Cena to SmackDown then back to Raw on the same show lol


Which year was this? I forget


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I remember that bullshit. Lol


Lol made the SmackDown roster geek out because they got Cena, just to take him back lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when the drafted Cena to SmackDown then back to Raw on the same show lol


Or Triple H forcing a trade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why does Sonya hate Naomi so much?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when the drafted Cena to SmackDown then back to Raw on the same show lol


The pop when he was drafted to SD was big as they wanted a new champ on Raw lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good i feel like Jeff will be used better on Smackdown.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why does Sonya hate Naomi so much?


Naomi threatened to woop her lol!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Bianca could technically win by pinning Sasha, so that way Becky doesn’t get beat. And that way they don’t risk Sasha getting burnt out and disappearing again on them.


Yeah true 



RapShepard said:


> I could see Bianca pinning Sasha at Crown Jewel. Plus you could then do the logical thing and let Becky be the face that takes down Charlotte.


Turn Becky back to babyface just like that? lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would let Dom work Randy and Edge tbh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good that Rey & Dom are going to Raw, I was so tired of them.

Jeff to SD is awesome.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nooooooooooo the way is breaking up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Theory going on his own away from The Way, i love it. Really hope Vince doesn't fuck up with Theory he could be a huge star one day for them.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess they can feed Hardy to Roman Reigns during the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Austin Theory to Raw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aww maybe Austin can bring his family with him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Remember when Theory was part of Zelina's group? Then Rollins recruited him... Then Gargano


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

JEFF ON SMACKDOWN LET'S GO MAIN EVENT PUSH BABY


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Good that Rey & Dom are going to Raw, I was so tired of them.


Should have stayed on SD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Great Liberator asking why he's not been picked


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff Hardy and Lesnar...cool small face off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

holy said:


> Which year was this? I forget


2011


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Theory is a good pick. Ya know the main roster gonna find a way to screw it up thou..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Or Triple H forcing a trade


That too lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brock doing a solo promo? 😄


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would almost fill SD out with Sheamus, Dolph, Roode, and guys like that. They could probably round Theory, Dom, and some other guys out


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff would be a nice opponent for Reigns.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hardy geeked out by Lesnar. He's off to great start. 👍


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Brock doing a solo promo? 😄


Every time he opens his mouth it’s to fuck over Paul


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Has Heyman been crying lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The pop when he was drafted to SD was big as they wanted a new champ on Raw lol


Definitely a top 10 WWE being WWE move


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i knew it was going to happen, it's happening folks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has Kevin Owens been drafted? I wonder since his contract is about to end


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy to see Brock actually talking, being away from Heyman is actually a good thing.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Paul most backstage promos


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

He about to get his ass beat about the Usos. 

I would undertaker the Usos on Raw. With the first pick of the draft Monday Night Raw selects the Usos


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah true
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Becky back to babyface just like that? lol


It's WWE man you know they love a quick turn then turn back. Plus it's Charlotte and Becky. Becky could stab her and sleep with Andrade and the crowd would love that shit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope they do not break up the Bloodline!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy fuck Reigns just made Heyman shit his pants.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock got Roman so shook that Roman is actually shouting at Heyman lol! He's freaking out about The Uso's possibly being drafted away from him lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Roman telling The Usos to straight up murder Heyman if they aren't drafted to SD lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Her earring fell lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Reign vs Hardy in a TLC match at TLC, how do week feel about that potentially??


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns casually suggesting murder and Seth breaking in houses, what has Moxley leaving done to their morals [emoji23]


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

RKBro already got drafted to Raw so we know Usos are staying on Smackdown.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Sasha, win!

Anyone know how long Bayley is out of action?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Can we draft Pat and Cole to Raw?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Reign vs Hardy in a TLC match at TLC, how do week feel about that potentially??


They need to do a good job building Jeff up beforehand if they do it, give him a few big wins on ppv.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> 2011


Yeah, I have zero memory of this 😂


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I was bored before Roman & Bianca showed up, and 2Pac stared rapping when he lived in Baltimore (where I live).

* SO HERE!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want Priest on SmackDown send Nak to Raw


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> RKBro already got drafted to Raw so we know Usos are staying on Smackdown.


we shall see.......


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sasha is a freaking star. She has been missed dearly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock is fucking awesome 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444113973243228166


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

the_hound said:


> we shall see.......


Still think usos going to Raw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Reign vs Hardy in a TLC match at TLC, how do week feel about that potentially??


That would be a great use of Hardy. Actually use him to get some heat on Reigns.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think The Uso's are a lock for staying on SmackDown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I want Priest on SmackDown send Nak to Raw


Yeah Nakamura's been on smackdown since his debut on the main roster, he definitely needs to go to Raw.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone know how long Bayley is out of action?


I think it was an ACL tear. So she could be out for at least eight months.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I want Priest on SmackDown send Nak to Raw


McAfee would have a heart attack if he loses Nakamura


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

holy said:


> Yeah, I have zero memory of this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nakamura on RAW would be a good pick but far out it'd feel weird, he's been on SmackDown has entire main roster run.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wwetna1 said:


> Can we draft Pat and Cole to Raw?


I like listening to them. Better than the Raw commentary team.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Nakamura's been on smackdown since his debut on the main roster, he definitely needs to go to Raw.


Oh shit he has lol. Plus him and Big E or Keith Lee could be fun matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Never liked hit row.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> McAfee would have a heart attack if he loses Nakamura


Twist , Nakamura on Raw, but Rick Boggs Stays on SD so Pat can still rock out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> McAfee would have a heart attack if he loses Nakamura


Oh yeah that would suck lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good god Sasha's gear looks like shes going into some sex dudgeon to sexually torture and dominate someone with whips.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Time Becks has arrived!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Becky, you do know your baby daddy is currently breaking and entering a guy’s house, right?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Never liked hit row.


I've been giving them a chance, I liked Swerve before he even went to Lucha Underground, glad he's getting used.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Emmanuelle said:


> Big Time Becks has arrived!


Good


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god Sasha's gear looks like shes going into some sex dudgeon to sexually torture and dominate someone with whips.


There’s a lot of men who would be fine with this. Probably plenty of women too. 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

That SmackDown roster graphic looked stacked already with Reign, McIntyre and Hardy all on the same show.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god Sasha's gear looks like shes going into some sex dudgeon to sexually torture and dominate someone with whips.


I’m confused… you complaining my friend?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pat McAfee said his commentary job on SmackDown isn't profitable for him lol! He said he only does it because he enjoys it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444116014015422466


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

We should've gotten segments throughout the night Rollins chilling out at Edges house.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god Sasha's gear looks like shes going into some sex dudgeon to sexually torture and dominate someone with whips.


Yeah I don't get the leather pant strip thing whatever the hell it's called.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> There’s a lot of men who would be fine with this. Probably plenty of women too. 😂


I mean i'd gladly volunteer.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

**AND BROCK! 😆 *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444113973243228166*







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha's booty


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That SmackDown roster graphic looked stacked already with Reign, McIntyre and Hardy all on the same show.


I don't see Hardy as a top star anymore.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god Sasha's gear looks like shes going into some sex dudgeon to sexually torture and dominate someone with whips.


Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bianca trucked the fuck out of her lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> I’m confused… you complaining my friend?


Lol no not at all just putting it out there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is closing the show tonight?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Never liked hit row.


I can see them getting over on the main roster easily and they really fit the fox demo of things they promoted in the past like Empire, Star, and so on


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> What is closing the show tonight?


Draft is done, I think?

I assume either this match or there will be a closing segment on the Seth in Edge’s home storyline.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> What is closing the show tonight?


Sasha and Bianca i guess, i mean if not that Lesnar may come out and do another segment with Reigns.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

troyag93 said:


> We should've gotten segments throughout the night Rollins chilling out at Edges house.


Or edge snaps and puts a chair to Becky’s head


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't see Hardy as a top star anymore.


I guess not but they absolutely can make him one.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Draft is done, I think?
> 
> I assume either this match or there will be a closing segment on the Seth in Edge’s home storyline.


I'll take Seth at Edge's home. I hope this match doesn't go on for another 10 minutes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Becky 'I didn't agree to this' Lynch lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hardy can’t be what he was 10-12 years ago but I can see him being pushed for a main event feud with Reigns (He won’t win it of course).


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky wearing the biggest orange glasses she could find.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would almost let Swerve keep his belt and defend it weekly on SD like a tv title. He made a point this week to say yet another week and NXT management doesn’t ever let him defend his title. 

It promote the cW title too if the NA title went to SD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Edge goes to Seth's place, all he'll find is fur coats and wacky suits


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A Tepple Treet Match, MICHAEL!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Pat McAfee said his commentary job on SmackDown isn't profitable for him lol! He said he only does it because he enjoys it.


Living the life lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

becky's commentary is goddam trash


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Pat McAfee said his commentary job on SmackDown isn't profitable for him lol! He said he only does it because he enjoys it.


The most enthusiastic guy on the show


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It’s a great point that Becky only became who she is because of a triple threat at mania and now at crown jewel she could lose it all in the same match without being beat


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please never put Becky on commentary again. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> becky's commentary is goddam trash


Female Jericho.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That damn pants leg is distracting


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cole and Becky so close to breaking character


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> That damn pants leg is distracting


Agree, it keeps giving moving my eyes to her ass


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Please never put Becky on commentary again. 😂


She’s no shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess this match is closing the show. I didn't think they would have this match go this long.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaha that was creative


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

God damn Becky is so hard to listen to on commentary.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh here's Charlotte


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So many women in WWE going with the black leather and chains look

Liv









Rhea









Natalya









And now Sasha is dressing like that lol these women as sexy as it is need to start getting some more original looks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlotte vs Becky at Mania i bet. Two heels lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bianca's gonna win Becky's title at Crown Jewel, I feel and take that title to Raw.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please combine the women’s division. They really don’t need two belts on two brands. 😟


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Becky is all over the fucking place on commentary


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alright I didn’t expect Charlotte so that was smooth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great win for Sasha lol

Didn't expect Charlotte to show up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlynch


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess Seth will still be at Edge's house on Monday? LoL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BOW DOWN TO THE QUEEN OF SMACKDOWN


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Bianca's gonna win Becky's title at Crown Jewel, I feel and take that title to Raw.


That would be stupid because they'll have to just swap the titles anyways like the tag titles were last year. I suppose that'll happen anyways...I can't see Charlotte losing her title before the draft changes take effect.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, that ending with both Becky and Charlotte holding their titles up was great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Bianca's gonna win Becky's title at Crown Jewel, I feel and take that title to Raw.


The last thing we need is Becky and Charlotte on the same brand again, good god no.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Please combine the women’s division. They really don’t need two belts on two brands. 😟


2 divisions is fine by me. In fact 3 divisions is fine with me, I just want the tag titles only defended on Raw. It would free up time on SD and pass time on raw. And we already know women are more over than cruisers or 24/7 guys so use the tag titles exclusively on raw


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Charlotte inserting herself where she doesn't belong. I've never seen this before.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444101223087415297


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Emmanuelle said:


> Damn, that ending with both Becky and Charlotte holding their titles up was great.


One of them is loosing the title.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> The last thing we need is Becky and Charlotte on the same brand again, good god no.


Becky gets drafted to raw
Sasha stays on SD
Bianca beats Sasha and becomes champ


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Monday night round 1 predictions

Pick 1 raw: becky lynch
Pick 2 sd: Bobby Lashley 
Pick 3 raw: seth rollins
Pick 4 sd: sasha 

Round 2 raw: the USO’s


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This right here is what I'm talking about! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444119752180441096


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Damn, that ending with both Becky and Charlotte holding their titles up was great.


Loving my triad of favorites being champs at the same time (Reigns, Becky, Charlotte)


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Sasha is dressing like that lol these women as sexy as it is *need to start getting some more original looks*.


No no, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444101223087415297







*But Bayley's right. FUCK Y'ALL SHEEP!!!!*
*







*


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Emmanuelle said:


> Damn, that ending with both Becky and Charlotte holding their titles up was great.


yeah cause we have not seen those 2 go at it enough ugh.

Fuck Charlotte for not putting Alexa over done with that bitch.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

The Usos will probably be drafted to RAW, and then Roman will complain and have them traded back to SmackDown for The New Day, thus putting The New Day back on the same show as Big E.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ThirdMan said:


> The Usos will probably be drafted to RAW, and then Roman will complain and have them traded back to SmackDown for The New Day, thus putting The New Day back on the same show as Big E.


I would lol if this happened.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I enjoyed that show, was it due to the lack of matches? Probably, less matches the better. Fuck me I'm so happy New Day are split again, they just suck man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ThirdMan said:


> The Usos will probably be drafted to RAW, and then Roman will complain and have them traded back to SmackDown for The New Day, thus putting The New Day back on the same show as Big E.


I like this idea because IMO the Bloodline should not be broken up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I enjoyed that show, was it due to the lack of matches? Probably, less matches the better. Fuck me I'm so happy New Day are split again, they just suck man.


I liked the show too. I wish they could of done more with Seth at Edge's house.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I liked the nod to FTR by Edge calling up "Daniel and David" (FTR's real names)


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

You know a great way to have fresh matches? Get rid of the stupid brand split and use your entire roster on both shows. 5 damn hours in enough to get everybody's shit in. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Decent show with some fair draft picks but the whole Two Champions on one brand mess is rather repetitive at this point there's no need to try the controversial route with this since we know how it will end up.

Drew needed to be on SD because Roman will need a strong opponent after Crown Jewel.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Decent show


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a shit show, it felt like an end of era. I really enjoyed SD since my Tribal Chief won the title, so it's been 1 solid year. Now we're building to another Lesnar match, on a fucking Saudi show, so it just feels like cancer. This draft is useless, so they chose some NXT jobbers and Naomi over Becky Lynch or Seth Rollins or Lashley ... etc.? Just make it one night an be done with it. Becky will go to RAW, so the SD women's division is basically dead. Edge moving to RAW sucked, he was an essential part of SD being good. Drew has lost his face momentum a while ago, so the Reigns-Drew program will be boring. The future looks really lame.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

MEMS said:


> You know a great way to have fresh matches? Get rid of the stupid brand split and use your entire roster on both shows. 5 damn hours in enough to get everybody's shit in.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Except they wouldn't. It would be the same 10-15 people on every show twice a week. It is good how it is with the split. Go harder imo.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

It so on brand for WWE where Bianca vs Sasha main events SD(with Becky on com) and Charlotte takes both of them out and she's the one that stands tall to end SD. Sasha stans should be praying she goes to RAW because Charlotte isn't putting over Sasha ever. I can see Becky moving to RAW and Sasha staying on SD(and jobbing to Charlotte ala 2016)


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

toontownman said:


> Except they wouldn't. It would be the same 10-15 people on every show twice a week. It is good how it is with the split. Go harder imo.


So the bookers incompetence is literally the only reason? Just seems so dumb to put together this great roster but then handcuff your booking team by only allowing half of the roster to work with..... Half of the roster! 

Imagine a babyface AJ showing up to challenge Roman. Wow amazing right? Sorry no can do, they're on different make believe shows. But they're both working for WWE. Nope, too bad. 

How about getting some competent bookers who can get everybody a spot over 5 tv hours. Guys doing need to appear on both shows. Sometimes Roman can work SD, sometimes he can work Raw. I guess that's a crazy concept. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Smackdown sucked tonight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It so on brand for WWE where Bianca vs Sasha main events SD(with Becky on com) and Charlotte takes both of them out and she's the one that stands tall to end SD. Sasha stans should be praying she goes to RAW because Charlotte isn't putting over Sasha ever. I can see Becky moving to RAW and Sasha staying on SD(and jobbing to Charlotte ala 2016)


Ahh to be fair the best time period for Sasha availability wise has been when she has Charlotte on her roster to babysit her. She’s stepped out twice when away from Charlotte for stress/burnout but whenever she’s been on a brand with Charlotte she has remained in tact. Charlotte is the babysitter for Sasha in the same way orton was kept close to hhh so he could babysit his ass


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Would of preferred the eligible draft rosters to be announced prior like last year as once it got to end of 2nd picks, it became obvious that Becky, Seth and Lashley would be apart of Mondays picks, with Raw getting the 1st picks so surely they'll pick Becky 1st with Reigns insisting Usos are Smackdowns 1st which would mean Raw then picks Lashley or Rollins for their 2nd etc. 

Suprised to see Bianca switching again and that would also mean Street Profits back to Raw on Monday.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Smackdown went downhill after the opening segment.

Draft is shaping up solid though. Drew, Jeff, and Kofi are good to have on Smackdown. They need to get over Styles and Lashley, and they're basically sorted for the next 12 months. That's a bunch of big rivalries for Reigns.

Edge to Raw is a good choice. Hopefully they'll also send over KO, Balor, Rollins, and eventually Brock after Mania. That will sort out Raw really well.

New Day needs to be kept apart. Big E needs to have a proper singles run without that crutch. Otherwise he'll just seem like a geek forever. No shenanigans to get them back on Raw hopefully.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's Smackdown was okay. Started off amazing with the Reigns/Lesnar showdown. I am digging this Lesnar babyface run as its a breath of fresh air and his look is legit too. I also enjoyed that Edge/Seth Rollins segment too with Seth being in Edge's home. What a jerk. I thought this feud is over though. Omg, Liv Morgan was on the show. So hot. Main event match between Belair/Sasha was good too. Not as good as their WM bout but still a great match. The finish didn't hurt Bianca too much either with the Becky interference. Some of the draft picks make sense and I'm sure we are not going to have multiple Champions on one show. I'm sure it will be resolved on Monday's RAW.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

74, yes 74 camera in a 2 minute and 20 seconds clip. Fuck Kevin Dunn.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444095785444986882


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> Well Edge is already drafted to RAW. With Charlotte going to SD it would be doubtful that they keep Becky and Sasha on SD as well.


_Well, besides Bayley due to her being out with an injury for months, How many Horsewomen are on Smackdown now?_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MEMS said:


> You know a great way to have fresh matches? Get rid of the stupid brand split and use your entire roster on both shows. 5 damn hours in enough to get everybody's shit in.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


You know that´s not what would happen if they end the split. You´ll just get more Roman and Charlotte on both shows.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I think the new Carmella mask gimmick is one of the dumbest things I've seen WWE do in quite some time, and the crowd were right to shit all over it fucking immediately.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's way too early to have Hit Row on the main roster, they're going to end up just like Sanity.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It's way too early to have Hit Row on the main roster, they're going to end up just like Sanity.


Unlike Sanity they have 4 people who are young, look good, and can all talk. None of them besides EY can talk and the group wasn’t brought up whole either as Nikki was kept away from them.

Fox is a place that fits young blacks as a demo and a channel that pushes hip hop culture. The audience of SmackDown is black, Hispanic, and female too so they will be engaged by the main roster audience too.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Unlike Sanity they have 4 people who are young, look good, and can all talk.


Swerve and Top Dolla look good?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Swerve and Top Dolla look good?


Hey I'd do 'em.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Man they made Jeff look like a bitch. Like this didn't happen. Also pretty sure they had him squat to look shorter...lol





Though they always book babyfaces like cowardly bitches these days


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

GNKenny said:


> Man they made Jeff look like a bitch. Like this didn't happen. Also pretty sure they had him squat to look shorter...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff was just getting PTSD my guy


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jeff was just getting PTSD my guy


Yes I'm overreacting but I'm just going to pretend he went looking for another chair to finish the job


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Smackdown has been on fire with Becky, Charlotte and Sasha on the same time.


----------

